

True Social Software - Part II of Social Network Services of 2010 - JayNeely
http://socialstrategist.com/2008/02/19/true-social-software-snss-of-2010-part-ii

======
JayNeely
Hello fellow Hacker News readers! I wrote this submission myself, and decided
to submit it because I thought the community here would find it interesting.
Several others in #startups on irc.freenode.net thought it wasn't a bad idea
to submit my own material, and as far as I know news.YC doesn't have a policy
against self-promotion.

If the community feels differently, that's worth discussing and perhaps noting
somewhere.

Otherwise, I hope you find my article interesting. Another article(so I'm not
spamming with separate submissions) startup founders may be interested in is:

The Importance of Taking Your Startup Global -
[http://socialstrategist.com/2007/08/20/go-global-or-lose-
one...](http://socialstrategist.com/2007/08/20/go-global-or-lose-one-hundred-
million-dollars)

